# Photoscape for Macs?



## elizabethporter (Nov 6, 2012)

It appears that I cannot download Photoscape on a Mac. Is there a program out there with similar capabilities for a Mac?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure what makes it a special photo editor. But between iPhoto, Graphic Converter, and The Gimp, I get all my image needs met.


----------

